# Other > Research requests >  Antidepressant effects of ketamine MRI study

## Matthew_B

Hi, 

I am a research assistant at the Centre for Neuroimaging Sciences at the Institute of Psychiatry, Psychology and Neuroscience, Kings College London. We are currently undertaking medical research to understand why ketamine can be an effective treatment in people who have failed to have a positive response to two different antidepressants, this is commonly known as Treatment Resistant Depression (TRD). 

We are looking for people aged 18-55 who are currently depressed and have not had a response to at least two different antidepressants to take part in the study. You can find some brief information below or visit our website (https://www.kcl.ac.uk/research/ketamine-research) for further information.

If you would like to take part or would like further information, please get in touch with us at Ketamine-Signature@kcl.ac.uk. Please feel free to share this information with anyone you think may be interested. 

Thank you, 
Matt

*Synaptic ImaGing and Network Activity in Treatment-Resistant dEpression study (SIGNATuRE)*

*Aim*: Using brain imaging techniques, this study will investigate why ketamine is effective in treating Treatment Resistant Depression (TRD) in people with major depressive disorder or bipolar disorder. 

*Eligibility*: To take part in the study you must be aged 18-55, currently be diagnosed with depression including within bipolar disorder, and have not had a positive response to two different antidepressant treatments. The exclusion criteria can be found on our website. 

*What taking part involves*: participation involves 11 visits to Kings College London at Denmark Hill, the visits will be over the course of 2-3 months. The visits will include:
- 1 x screening visit with health checks to assess if you are suitable for the study.
- 3 x study days involving an MRI scan (a scanning procedure which does not involve radiation), an EEG scan (you will wear a special cap which detects brain activity), and some questionnaires and computer tasks. 
- 6 x infusion days where you will receive 3 x intravenous infusions of active placebo and 3 x intravenous infusions of ketamine interspersed with a study day. The order the infusions are given in could be ketamine followed by active placebo; the order is randomly assigned to you.
- 1 x follow up visit with short questionnaires and health checks.
Note: we will also ask you to practice some tasks on your smartphone or computer for 8 days between visits 6 and 7 and again between visits 10 and 11.
We will provide transport to and from the testing centre for visits 2-11 with support and information being provided throughout the study. We can also provide transport or cover transport costs for an accompanying friend or relative on any visit.

*Compensation*: You will be paid £500 if you complete the study. You will also have the opportunity to win up to £20 in the tasks completed at each of your imaging visits. A pro-rata payment will be made if you do not complete all the study visits.
For attending a full screening visit you will be paid £25. You will receive this compensation regardless of whether you are suitable to take part or not.

*Location*: The study will take place at the Centre for Neuroimaging Sciences, Kings College London, Denmark Hill. 

*Contact*: if you are interested in taking part or would like more information, please contact Ketamine-Signature@kcl.ac.uk.

----------


## Paula

ADMIN POST: Suzi has previously seen this research request and approved it

----------

Suzi (13-10-21)

----------


## Matthew_B

Hi everyone, 

Just a reminder about this study and to make you all aware that we will still be requiring participants to take part throughout all of next year. Please do get in touch if you have any questions at all and feel free to share with anyone you think may be interested. 

Thank you and all the best,
Matt

----------


## Matthew_B

Hi everyone, 
We are still looking for participants to take part in this study. Please feel free to get in touch if you have any questions and please do share with anyone who you think may be interested. 
Kind regards,
Matt

----------

